# Günstiger Drucker ( kabellos anschliessen ) gesucht.



## rafterman80 (16. Februar 2011)

*Günstiger Drucker ( kabellos anschliessen ) gesucht.*

Hallo,
Suche einen günstigen Drucker den ich in einem anderem Raum wie mein PC kabellos ( per WLAN oder Funk ? ) verbinden kann.
Ich will brauch kein Multifunktionsgerät sondern nur einen Drucker der vernünftigt Text druckt. Bilder drucke ich eher sehr selten.
Wenn ich nach Kriterien schaue dann Textquali und Geschwindigkeit und eben schnurlos.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen??

MFG Thomas


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Drucker ( kabellos anschliessen ) gesucht.*

Der hier wäre mit einer der günstigsten: HP Deskjet 3000 J310a Tintenstrahl Farbdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die Frage ist, wieviel Du druckst. Die preiswerten sind pro Seite wiederum teuer, haben oft auch für die bunten Farben nur eine Patrone: rot/blau/gelb. Wenn dann also nur blau leer ist, muss ne komplett neue Farbpatrone für alle Farben her.

Wenn Du also nicht grad nur 10-20 Seiten im MOnat druckst, wäre es vlt  besser, eher 100-120€ auszugeben. zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Epson Stylus Office B42WD


Ach ja: reine Drucker mit WLAN gibt es unter 300€ nur 3-4 Modelle. Da Multifunktion so beliebt ist, findest Du aber nen Haufen Multifunktion mit WLAN zwischen 60 und 200€. vlt schau Dich doch auch da um, obwohl du das nicht unbedingt brauchst.


----------



## rafterman80 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Drucker ( kabellos anschliessen ) gesucht.*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort doch leider bringen mir die Drucker nichts da ich sie doch kabellos verwenden möchte...
Hmmm also muss ich echt bei Multifunktionsgeräten suchen die WLAN haben?
Oder was gibts noch für Möglichkeiten nen Drucker in einem anderem Raum wie der Rechner zu betreiben?
Wie ist es wenn ich an den Drucker einen Wlan Stick per USB anschliesse und somit von meinem Rechner drauf zugreifen kann? Ist dies möglich??
Wenn nicht habt ihr nen Vorschlag zu nem Multigerät mit WLAN?
Drucke maximal 30 Seiten im Monat und wenns mal hoch kommt 2-3 Bilder.


----------



## rafterman80 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Drucker ( kabellos anschliessen ) gesucht.*

P.S. Wenn ich den WLAN-Drucker an meinen PC anschliessen will muss ich den doch nicht mit dem Router koppeln oder? Einfach anschliessen und dann per PC über Wlan suchen geht doch oder?


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Drucker ( kabellos anschliessen ) gesucht.*

doch du wirst den Drucker wohl mit dem Router verbinden müssen da weder dein rechner noch der Drucker ein Accesspoint sind meistens jedenfalls nicht


ich hab den Brother DCP375CW betreibe den ebenfalls über wlan und läuft sehr gut


----------



## Razer83 (23. März 2011)

Würd schauen ob es da was von Canon gibt, und der Drucker wird doch einfach ins heimnetzwerk eingebunden.


----------

